# New Chicks!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought I might show you all my new chicks that hatched today! I was so sure they hadn't made it, but here they are and on time!

My eletricity went out on them on day 19! I just knew they'd frozen to dealth. I started w/ 8 (bought 6 and got two extra), one was no good, and one stopped developing, leaving me w/ 6, and today 4 little fuzzy butts hatched in record time! There were two eggs left, one was dead, the other is still in the bator (and was alive last I knew) so maybe tomarrow I will add number 5, although I'm happy w/ 4!

So here they are!

























And here are the older ones wondering what all the fuss is about!?


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww they are so cute


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable! What kind?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awe chicks are the cutest.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

The new babies are Ameraucanas. The older ones are Ameraucanas (the two bigger black ones), a Splash Orpington (the bigger blueish colored one), Blue Andalusians (the smaller dark ones), and I have no idea what the yellow ones are!

And I just put 16 new eggs in the incubator! 8 Red Dorkling, and 8 Blue Orpington, so hopefully in three weeks I'll have more babies!


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

Awwww

Little Easter chicks.


----------

